
Finding flow - imgabe
http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles/index.php?term=pto-19970701-000042&print=1
======
Adrenalist
Cool article, especially since it's from 1997. The opening paragraphs are a
very accurate way to describe flow. I love the feeling of 'flowing' down the
mountain on a snowboard or mountain bike. I'd never really equated the 'flow'
of movement with the 'flow' of programming, but I think the comparison is a
good one. Thanks for sharing.

------
justlearning
This review is for a relatively new book. I prefer the classic(there's a
section - flow in sex for the curious.[had to mention as it has been sexytime
last couple days here with orgasms and all!].

If you need the classic : <http://www.amazon.com/dp/0060920432/> Flow:The
Psychology of Optimal Experience

This book is not those personal-help books, instead inspires/motivates you to
overcome (hacking pseudocode for the layman); if I may compare - very similar
to talk about getting over "the wall" by Randy Pausch, but this book gives
more insight 'behind-the-scenes'.

~~~
tom_b
I second the original book. It's a good read and offers up a simple recipe for
finding/building flow experiences. I suspect most hackers already have
experienced flow and that maybe this experience is what keeps hacking such an
addictive activity. But it's cool to think about flow in other arenas of life
as well.

